# help,my leopard gecko has laid eggs



## white (May 16, 2009)

my leopard gecko laid two eggs in her water bowl.will they be any good and how do you incubate them?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

read the two stickys above your post.

they have everything you need to know about wether you should and howto make an incubator.

& heres the leo bit Albey's How To Incubate Leopard Gecko Eggs


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

will they be fertile? she only mated about 10 days ago


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

quite often the first clutch is infertile anyhows,


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

They probably won't be fertile if she was only mated 10 days ago but you never know!

And yes they should be ok even if they were laid in the water bowl - you need to get them into an incubator asap.


----------

